# Yahoo mail sending spam to all contacts



## tetonskier (May 16, 2011)

In researching why someone's Yahoo account was sending spam to all of their contacts, I discovered a neat tool that Yahoo offers. If you go to "Account Info," there is a section that says, "View Your Recent Login Activity." We found that someone from India and/or Indonesia was logging into the account (see screenshot attached). The WY logins are the actual legit user in the USA, but the India and Indonesia logins are not legit. Before cancelling the account, we suggested a VERY strong password consisting of letters, numbers, symbols, capital letters, etc. We will monitor to see if any strange activity recurs.


----------

